# How to join the Remedial Group



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

The Remedial Group, was formed at the first seminar put on by the Capital Longcasters. Once a member hits 600 feet in a tournament he is replaced with a new member. Sort of like mneudo (the group that kicked you out when you hit a certain age). The graduate keeps his membership in the group forever. Since one of our members (Ralph aka Sir Backcaster) hit 600 feet plus in a tournament we had an opening. It was then that jedi was allowed to join. The purpose of the group, is to help casters that are hitting below 400 feet. As all of the original member were. It is our way of giving back. We are striving to return the knowledge that was shown to us. So, if you are currently a 500 feet or better caster you can not join, you are not remedial. You are welcome to come and fellowship and learn as we continue our quest.
No, you do not have to be a tournament caster. There is also no age limitations on joining the group. Hopefully come October we will have room for two new members.


----------



## GORD4862 (Jan 7, 2003)

Anthony, 
By definition I qualify, count me in.
Gordon


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*perspective member*

Now we have two perspective members (Gordon and Salt). Tony throws too far so he is over qualified. I hope that no one is sand bagging. We have enough people at the tournaments doing that.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*bookem dano...*

aero, who are you mcgarret of hawai five-0 ? you authoritarian so and so.
gordo and saltman, as prespective members, welcome to my world. you will find like me, the sooner you graduate the sooner you will feel emancipated. 

 

sir backcaster


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*Remedial group*

Thanks Ralph...


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Pick wisely*

Salt,

Listen to John Daly err Ralph if you like, he represents the dark side. He to will soon be in the witness protection plan like his buddy R** Yar****. He thinks that he is the acting director. I knew something was wrong when my pager started blowing up.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

aero, as predicted roy's been spotted hangin with anna nicole smith. and by the way i never got the memo on the perspective members. where is g. gordon liddy when you need him? 

salt, fear not with the help of the Captial Longcasters there is not doubt your perspective candidate status will change to a full remedial member. once you attend a clinic aka "the salt mines" the goal becomes 600'. you are an army of one. 

sir backcaster


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*pohn daly....*

john daly


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*Remedial group*

Ralph been to the clinic Aug 9 and 10. To be fair and not get my self in some hot water...I shall remain as Sweden, nutural and as previously stated,,,,have no asperations for leadership or a coup.....LOL salt shaker


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Salt,

When I spoke to Ralph today I never let him know that you had attended a seminar. You see an acting director acts and a real director directs. LOL.  
Ralph, I see now, if you want something done you must do it yourself (light sabre blazing). I will dispose of R** Yarm**** and Morgan aka "The short legged dog" myself. I thought I saw that fool sippin a latte during the power outage down on 42 street. I wonder if he was behind the backup on the beltway or the backup on 50 east near the bay bridge? I couldn't go fishing today, because the traffic was crazy.  
Ralph the wind was at my back and a few were long and straight. As someone once said, "the big ones are always hit when the wind is blowing".


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*Remedial group*

I don't know here I may be in over my head...LOL Gotta get me a score card or something.....Gonna get that Nomad that Neil had ....may be I will be able to hit that 600....hope in my life time lol....peace salt


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Not before me*

Salt,

If you hit 600 before I do, you know that means LOL. Don't be like your buddy John Daly err Ralph.


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

*The Grassy Knoll*

Mighty suspicious, the massive traffic backup delaying a pleasant fishing outing, and Ralph nowhere in sight today....

Then again, Anthony, we seem to have lost track of you too.

Hmmm. The plot thickens.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Has Ralph turned him?*

I was out of touch? Jedi, the JMT (Jedi mind trick) only works on the weak ones. I received a call just as I was leaving. The call informed me that route 50 was not moving. Once it started, traffic was going 5 mph.
Trust me, with blood worms being as expensive as they are. I was coming to join you guys. Chita aka the Brain showed up at 5:00pm. She is definetly the slowest Chita that I've ever met.
How did you guys make out?


----------



## 40acres&arod (Aug 18, 2003)

*Hell hath no fury*

Like an unrecognized female Remedial Group prospect...


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

anthony? are you going to take the group on the road or just stay over on your side of the bay?


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Bill,

We've been on the road, we were in Delaware. We also have been to Crisfield. Sometimes we move as a well organized unit. Other times we move as individuals. You have a road trip in mind?
I'll run it pass them and see how they feel about it. As you can see, some members are rather unruly.


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

*Liked Kenilworth a lot*

Practice at Kenilworth was really nice. That's a great location.

Thanks to all for all the help and the loaners.... I'm inching up on Goal One.

Looking forward to getting out there again.

It was interesting putting theory to use yesterday for my first time fishing since the clinics. It took a few throws getting used to the new techniques, but once I started adapting, the casts just "felt better".


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*aero aka john the baptist*

my princess, i can not believe how aero has neglected you. off with his head. i, for one, automatically inducted you into the remdial group although you are a natural queen for the darkside. 


salt, thanks for not being too hard on me. as you can see i was misinformed [ i attended the following week]. i look forward to serving with you. 

jedi, real fisherman fish and are not discouraged by minor obstacles. psuedo fisherman are intimidated by a little traffic. nuff said. 

billr, stop your complaining, the show is free. see ya soon bud.

aero, roy sends his regards. he has been playing golf with 'john daly' and anna nicole. john, anna, nicole and i don't need no stinkin tiger. i sorry to say morgan is in a califonia prision. it seems he mistook a woman wearing a black wet suit for a seal and made a quick meal of her legs. go figure.

sir backcaster


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*remedial*

Tony let me know when you are moving again for some fishing, maybe could hook up with ya.....salt


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Jersey Fishing*

Salt,

Where do you fish in Jersey? Also is it a pier or the beach? What fish do you target there? Though me and my nemesis hate each other we enjoy fishing. I guess we could work out a truce long enough to go fishing. Besides if its on the beach, we might need the lifted white Rover.
Contrary to popular belief we target more than just Croakers.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Usuall tricks*

Ralph,

I knew you were up to your old tricks. Always begging for votes like Gary Coleman. 40acres never requested entry into the group. Maybe it was her low blood sugar. One minute the casting group was having a meal. Next minute shes on the war path. Did you work the Jedi mind trick on her? I thought, that only worked on the weak ones. Maybe you work the same trick that they worked on Xavier in X-Men II.
I revealed my secret weapon at practice yesterday. That is after she finally got out of bed. She is after Peter's Power Tex Bass.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*Remedial*

Anthony I fish for Striped Bass primarily and what ever else comes along, blue fish and we also get some croakers when the water warms up a bit...been cold water all summer here.. Fish Bradley Beach, to Spring lake mostly, been out to Long Beach Island....No real piers I know of, one up North, but I fish the sand and have had little or no experience on the piers....
Will try anything once...sometimes twice LOL,,,,salt


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Salt,

How many stripers can one catch an keep in Jersey a day? Also, when is the best time to fish there (when you can keep the fish)? Ralph has a man cooler in his lifted white Rover. Maybe I can talk him into removing the body. That cooler will hold a mess of stripers.
Ralph you up for another road trip? Remember the fun we had in Hatteras?  
We can get back to fighting when we return.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*mutiney on ...*

aero, i will agree to a temporary truce. never let it be said it twas i that contirbuted to the seneselss slaughter of the masses... never mine. 

you can count me in [depending on the date] for fishin nj. i hear island beach is pretty productive, if fished hard. but since we are "hard core" that should not be a problem. 

salt, first it was the missing can of strawberries. i knew it was missing but no they tried to convince me otherwise. oops oh, sorry....i will get those [email protected]#$% who misinformed me and get the can of strawberries back. full steam ahead torpedoes be damned! 

sir backcaster


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*stawberries*

Ralph,

Were the strawberries in the can extra large? I recall hearing a story from various sources about a particular individual who is very fond of strawberries.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*Remedial Road Trip*

Anthony we can keep two a day, plus one bonus fish if you have the tag. 1 fish 24-28" and one fish over 28" the third fish with the tag as long as it comes in over 
24" So depending on how many days you can fish, thats the total. We should have a good fall run if it is anything like the spring run we had. I will keep an eye on things and try to give you a heads up when the action starts....

Strawberries ?? Caine Mutiny...don't want to hear bout no mutineis.....LOL...Humphry Bogartl.......yessir


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Winner*

Salt,

Ralph and I had a meeting today on neutral territory. It was during that meeting that Ralph decided that he would remove the body from the man cooler. We also decided that if we didn't kill each other on our road trip to Carolina we probably could make it to Jersey. The po-po (police for suburbanites) will search us before we leave Maryland to make sure that neither one of us is packing heat (weapons of mass destruction). I'm pumped about this road trip. Man, it would be nice to have a cooler full of Stripers.
Ralph do you eat fish from Jersey? If not, can I have yours? 
Salt if we start fighting on the beach don't break us up. It normally only last a few minutes, then we go back to hating each other. Is the entire group welcome? As the director, it's my job to try to get them an invite.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*the classics*

salt, good catch. it appears my reference to the classics went right over aero's head. you know what they say, "youth is wasted on the young." 

jedi, you know i am a lone gunman. nevertheless i feel you inching towards the dark side. i am betting you enjoy listening to sinead o'connor when the princess is out. you and leia could learn a bunch on a road trip like the one salt and aero are planning. but please leave the catapult at home.

aero, depending on how it looks i may try eating nj fish. anthing has got to be better that md (bay) fish. i will do some reserch and find out if it is healthy. if it turns out the fish is not healthy enough to eat you certainly can have mine; in fact i insist. 


sir backcaster


----------



## 40acres&arod (Aug 18, 2003)

*Glow in the Dark...*

http://www.state.nj.us/dep/dsr/pcb-dioxin-chart.htm

I suppose when you get right down to it, everything is contaminated. That said, as a former full-time Jersey resident, local lore dictated no jersey fish and no jersey water.

Here's a website and I hope it's helpful.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*goin to white castle...*

aero, as promised you can have whatever i harvest in nj, because that is just the kinds of guy i am. i goin to white castle.

princess leia, throw some knowledge on aero please.

sir backcaster


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

*Da Castle!*

I'm at the Castle with ya!

"Hamburgers for breakfast? Why not!"

(Not sure you'd be able to distinguish between the mystery artificial substance that passes for white castle burgers from NJ fish anyway).

Is there a trip or not? Still no official invite. How do you expect to ever assume the mantle of Remedial Group leadership (once Anthony retires, of course) if a) you never dang cast with us; b) you don't take us on your fishing trips?! (No obx; no NJ; what's next, no trip to fish the Bronx?).


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*failure to communicate...*

jedi, ha, i finally got a rise out of a future dark side warrior. i think what we have here is a failure to communicate. work and other incidentals have kept me from casting recently. in fact i have not practiced since the "Going the Distance" seminar. If memory serves, you were given an open communication to AI. nes pa? 
so just keep shakin the bush boss...


sir backcaster


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

*AI*

I've got a sticker for AI. I want to go, too.  Larry aka pelican man.


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

*AI soon, then*

Sounds like an AI trip on the horizon then.

After this weekend, I'm open. How are you all set for the next couple weekends coming up?

Do you think the bugs will be sufficiently gone for a bearable expedition?

(Bush shaken and stirred, Darth Ralph. Or is it "Emperor"?)

Anthony - Here's your opportunity to demonstrate Remedial Group leadership by showing you're "just one of the guys" and actually making it out fishing with us, instead of just talking the talk...  (And you can try out the new headlamp).


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*SUV*

Jedi,

Last I heard, to properly fish AI a 4X4 was needed. Do you have one? My Porsche won't cut it at AI. Why do you think I call a truce whenever a 4X4 is needed? You of all people know, that I don't even like Ralph. Do you think that I like being bitten by Morgan aka "The short legged dog"?


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

*One word, my friend aero....*

Avis


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Another word Banned*

Avis is on my list of boycotted companies. Those jokers had me pay $75 to reserve a van. Upon arriving in town I went to the airport checkout counter. No van . One hour later still no van (was traveling with my dog). After 1.5 hours of waiting, I said screw this. Went to another counter and got me a van. Upon arriving back in town there was a bill from Avis. Those jokers charged me for not picking up the van. After calling them up and asking them how the h$ll can I pick up something that wasn't there. They credited my account. That being said, repeat after me Hertz, Dollar, Alamo, Budget.


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

*Porsche*

You need to get your own 4x4 and quit relying on your friend with the white truck and his short legged dog. Larry aka pelican man.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*plan comes together...*

the trip to AI is is starting to shape up. aero, pelican-m, jedi; pencil in 9/19 & 9/20 [high tide @ 3:30 am] on your calendars. all are welcome to ride with me. we'll strap morgan onto the hood and use him as an ornament. 
bob, check your schedule abnd let me know if you are available and/or interested. 

sir backcaster


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

*Another weekend*

We just penciled in that weekend. I'll check and see if ours can be changed!!!  Larry aka pelican man.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Open*

I'm open during September. Except for the 20th. Which is the PLO Shore Fishing Tournament. $350 minimum first place. Just give some advance notice. Friend what friend I don't like him. Place Ralph on my right.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Ralph!

Err aren't you suppose to be some place on the 20th.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*PENCIL*

aero, i thought james was just kidding about me be a judge. so i had planned to fish not judge. fishing sounds like so much more fun than judging. 

sir backcaster


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*mutiplicity*

Address me correctly, Mr. Aero993.
Either way, fishing or judging at the tournament. Unless you know something that I don't, how can you be in two places at once? I know the force is strong with you, but d*mn.


----------



## Gravedigger (Aug 18, 2003)

I could possibly do the 19 or 20th.
is there a parking lot to leave vehicles in. Want to tow jeep down and use it.


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

(There's a parking lot at the ramp onto the beach at AI.)

Ralph - I've already committed to the Real Director, Mr. Aero993SirBossMan that 40acres and I will be fishing in the tourney on the 20th.

Give me a call and let's look at our calendars and see if we can work out a good one.

40acres and I and maybe LongRanger too are still working on OBX I think around the same time you're planning. (Which weekend are you heading down again?)


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*Fishing*

sSay 'Mr Jedi....what does that AI stand for?? Us northern types is not that familialr with your locations....


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Salt,

AI = Assateaque Island, not Allen Iverson


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*and that is the purpose for the pencil..*

guys and gals; use your erasers if you have a conflict in your schedules. if the weekend of 9/19 is not a good date then lets pick a better one. 

i plan to be in obx on the last weekend in oct. albeit, i may still try and hook up w/ you and james when you guys are down there, if that is okay with you. 

sir backcaster


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*AI*

OK Aero, now I now where you guys, are going. Was down there yesterday and it was meaner than a cobb. coming home from CHesapeake Va, stopped to see...as I said she was a rolling....might catch you there ifn things work out...Fishing here is starting to pick up, but has a long way to go before it gets good.....salt


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

Salt - How were the bugs at AI?


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

*obx ???*

Aero, Are you going to the obx with the man in the white truck and the hood ornament(Morgan)?  Larry aka pelican man.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*obx bound*

It looks like I'll be down in the obx. Do you think my 2p/1p can cast the short legged dog? I'm after something really big. I feel a sickness coming on  .


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

*Your 2/1 casting...*

sir backcaster's hood ornament; I doubt it. You would need 1 of those water balloon launcher's. Besides, sir backcaster may not bring you home. Then when you finally get home, you would have to sell your porsche and buy your own 4x4.  Larry aka pelican man.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*Cheyenne*

Mr. Aero, if you do not like the word "avis" then how do you feel about the word "cheyenne". that purcha$e $hould $olve all of your 4X4 i$$ue$. 
and i agree to a truce at obx on the condition that it is clearly understood that morgan is the hood ornament and not me.

sir backcaster


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*4X4*

If we got paid over time we both could drive the ultimate 4X4 the Cayenne. Until I marry rich, or hit the lotto, the best I can do is buy a Chevy. I tried to wait until I got a raise, but that doesn't seem like it will happen. Silverado sounds a lot better, I don't like GMC. Cheyenne, it rhymes with Cayenne.


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

*What's the matter...*

with my GMC? I know! You would sooner have a hood ornament, than a VCR and TV! pelican man. Just turned 175K.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*DETENTE*

aero, i could not believe i fell for the oldest trick in the book. invite me to dinner and by the way bring your ultra mag II. you would think that invitation alone would have made me suspicious. 
as i sit there, you ask me why don't i ever open the conversion plate on my ultra mag II. to which i reply, if it ain't broke i see no need to fix it. in reality i do not have the techical know, but i digress.
as you undoubtly already know my reel was built by ryan white @hatterasjack. and he only builds ferraris'. so my equipment is tight like donna summer before she sang 'love to love you baby', again i digress.
now i know what higgins must have felt watching magnum doing donuts with the ferrari. that is the exact same feeling i had as i watched you dismantle my ultra mag II and then could not put it back together. there was fishing line all over the table. all along spouting you are the director and you know what you are doing. my ultra mag II may never be the same. i may have to ask charlie to take a look at it. he could do a conversion while having dinner, feeding his kid, recounting a fishing tale from 1964 all at the same time. 
aero, i can not wait to let you borrow the dremmel tool and see what you do to your ultra mag.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Crying*

Ralph,

To you, I'll tell you the same thing that I told you last night. Stop crying, d*mn you sound like a b**ch. Man up fool, I thought that the dark side was tougher then that. Also, if you are going to tell the story tell the truth. I had no problem getting it back together. The Ultra Mag IIXL has the quick change spool.
First, you didn't have the line secure on the spool. You had no tape or no knot to hold the line. Remember the knot that you were trying to show me all through dinner. When Connman displayed his reels. Every reel was was laid out and had it's place. Like the tools that my mechanic uses. Heck he even has a case to protect his reels. Also, every reel is labeled. You bring your reels to me in a paper bag. Like the drug dealer of the 90's bringing money into the car dealerships. You were panicking, because you remembered the time that you took the reel about. Your butt was up half the night trying to put it back together. The funniest part of the night, was watching you getting the line behind the spool. The look on your face was priceless.
I see you neglected to mention how you spent half the night making fun of that woman.

One last thing, where the h*ll is the dremel?


----------

